# Suggestions / Requests for the new FAQ sticky



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As you may have seen, I'm putting together a new FAQs sticky post for the Kindle 3. In an effort to keep that thread organised, I've restricted posting access and set up this separate post for any suggestions and requests for topics to be added.

*New Kindle users* - are there any topics that you can't quite get to grips with, or can't find in the manual? Post here and we'll get the info added to the FAQs.

*Experienced Kindle users* - can you remember when you first opened the box to find that mysterious new gizmo? Was there any advice you found then that particularly helped you? Please post the info here or let me have a link to where you found it. Do you have any information that might be of interest to our more experienced or technically minded users?

Linda


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent content Linjeakel!

A couple of suggestions to get things started,

Firstly, in the first post of the sticky you refer to this suggestions/requests thread, can you include a link to it please?

Under Whispernet, you say:



> If you have a wi-fi and 3G model, when you turn wireless on, it will look for a wi-fi connection as above first. If it can't find one, then it will automatically switch to using 3G to connect.


Strictly speaking, I believe it starts on 3G, then if it finds a wi-fi connection it switches to wi-fi, if not it stays on 3G. More importantly, if it can't find either (eg no wi-fi and the mobile signal strength is too low) it tells you this in a rather strange way, displaying a message saying "A Wi-Fi connection is required to complete this task. Connect to a Wi-Fi network or try again later." This has confused people in the past since they think it means they must use wi-fi - it should actually say "A wireless connection is required..."

Under "Eject/safely remove" you say:



> Using 'Eject' (open 'My Computer' and right click on the Kindle drive icon) will allow you to carry on using the Kindle to read etc while still allowing it to charge via your PC. If you want to remove it altogether and disconnect you should use 'Safely Remove' (click on the 'safely remove' icon in your taskbar).


Actually, you can use either eject or safely remove if you want to remove the Kindle and disconnect it entirely. If you want to use your Kindle to read while it is still charging, you must use Eject - Safely remove does not allow you to do this.

I'll pass on some more entries for the FAQ as soon as I can.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Morf, I'll make those couple of amendments.

I've never heard it said before that 3G/wi-fi Kindle uses 3G as a first resort. Everytime I've seen it mentioned it's been said that as wi-fi costs Amazon nothing and is almost always faster, that the Kindle defaults to that if available and only uses the 3G connection if necessary.

I've had a look on Amazon and it says (my emphasis):-



> Connecting wirelessly via Free 3G
> For Kindle models that include Free 3G, wireless connectivity is automatic, so if you see one of the 3G network indicators (3G, EDGE, or GPRS) in the upper right corner of your Kindle screen, your Kindle is already connected wirelessly using 3G. *Your Kindle automatically turns 3G coverage off when you connect using Wi-Fi. If you disconnect from a Wi-Fi network or if you move out of Wi-Fi range, Kindle automatically switches back to 3G coverage.* If you want to turn off 3G coverage, you can turn wireless off. Keep in mind that turning wireless off also disables Wi-Fi connections.


I suppose if you switch on wireless in range of both 3G and wi-fi, it switches on 3G and then immediately moves to wi-fi, and never actually uses the 3G to connect. The important thing is, if both are available it uses wi-fi for preference, which was the point I was really making.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It was actually Ann's theory, here http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=47690.0.

I didn't mean to suggest that 3g was the first resort, it just seems that when you switch wireless on it enables both, and seems to get a connection on the phone network (3G, Edge or GPRS) before it gets a connection on wifi. As soon as it gets a wifi connection it switches to that for preference, so I agree that it is probably not an important point for an FAQ - just me being pedantic!  - the important point is what happens if it gets no connection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf is right. . . .it will look for WiFi but sometimes that takes a little longer than it does to find a 3G signal. . . . I've noticed on mine it will show 3G for a couple of seconds and then will show it's on WiFi if it finds one I've "remembered".  THEN, the only way to take it off WiFi is to move out of range of the signal or go in and tell it to forget the connection.

I also have noticed that it does not seem to find new WiFi's perfectly. . . .I almost always have to have it search again for networks and then connect manually the first time. . .after that it's good.  So it's probably best to say to just do that when you're in a new WiFi area and are looking for a network.

And, BTW, Linda. . . .thanks for taking this on. . . I had really good intentions at the beginning and then it kind of fell off my radar. . . .let me know if you need any assistance. . .there were some good questions and answers in the thread that was originally there, though not a complete FAQ by any means.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Morf is right. . . .it will look for WiFi but sometimes that takes a little longer than it does to find a 3G signal. . . . I've noticed on mine it will show 3G for a couple of seconds and then will show it's on WiFi if it finds one I've "remembered". THEN, the only way to take it off WiFi is to move out of range of the signal or go in and tell it to forget the connection.
> 
> I also have noticed that it does not seem to find new WiFi's perfectly. . . .I almost always have to have it search again for networks and then connect manually the first time. . .after that it's good. So it's probably best to say to just do that when you're in a new WiFi area and are looking for a network.
> 
> And, BTW, Linda. . . .thanks for taking this on. . . I had really good intentions at the beginning and then it kind of fell off my radar. . . .let me know if you need any assistance. . .there were some good questions and answers in the thread that was originally there, though not a complete FAQ by any means.


I've amended the FAQ answer to explain that it may find the 3G first but if it finds both it will default to the wi-fi etc.

Ann, you're right, there was indeed some good information in the original thread and I think I've picked up most of it for the new thread and then added in some other topics Morf and I contributed ourselves. Also I've 'stolen' stuff from other threads on KB!  (I have acknowledged the original posters).

I'm hoping the fact that no-one is rushing in here to request additions means that we've done something right! I also hope that the way it's laid out and the restricted access will mean I can easily add stuff and yet still keep it organised, without having to keep going in and weeding out extraneous conversations. Which is the whole point of this thread really - to allow members to comment on and contribute to the FAQs thread while still keeping it under control.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Superb idea and excellent effort, Linda!  Well done.

Morf, once again you are invaluable.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Elk said:


> Superb idea and excellent effort, Linda! Well done.
> 
> Morf, once again you are invaluable.


Thanks! I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Elk said:


> Superb idea and excellent effort, Linda! Well done.
> 
> Morf, once again you are invaluable.


Shucks! 

Elk, I know you've joined in many technical discussion threads in the past, if you've got anything to add or any corrections to make please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel,

Elk responded over on another thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73298.25) regarding the battery section of the FAQ (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181726.html#msg1181726). He suggests that we tone down the warnings, and having re-read what I wrote I agree with him. Please can your replace these three paragraphs:



> Just like your car, the one thing you should avoid if at all possible is running it until it's nearly empty - there's no benefit to it, and you may cause harm by doing it.
> 
> If circumstances mean you have to run it to the low battery warning, charge it up as soon as possible; if you run it down to the low warning and then leave the Kindle for several days you may damage the battery permanently.
> 
> When charging the Kindle, ideally you should unplug the Kindle once the light goes green, but it won't matter if you leave it plugged in for a few hours after that (eg if you charge overnight). I'd avoid leaving it plugged in for days on end, though that really shouldn't do any harm either.


...with these...



> Just like your car, though, it's probably a good idea not to run it completely empty. Apart from the inconvenience, there's no benefit to it, and there is a slight possibility that may cause harm by doing it.
> 
> If circumstances mean you have to run it to the low battery warning, charge it up as soon as practically possible (preferably within a few days), and don't keep trying to use it; once the battery has reached it's lowest level and the Kindle has switched off, forcing it to discharge still further might potentially damage the battery permanently.
> 
> ...


...and please add this line right at the very bottom:



> The most important message is that the battery isn't fragile and needs no special care. Just enjoy your Kindle!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Done!

Thank you both for all your help.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh dear, please shoot me, I read what I wrote carefully, but as soon as I saw it in context in the FAQ these typos jumped out at me:



> ...and there is a slight possibility that may cause harm by doing it.


...and there is a slight possibility that *you* may cause harm by doing it.



> ...once the battery has reached it's lowest level...


...once the battery has reached *its* lowest level...

The possessive its has no apostrophe... 

Sorry Linjeakel!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - no problem. I should have taken the time to read it myself before posting it, but I was in a hurry to get it done. Never mind, it's fixed now.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel,

Sorry, I'm doing it again!

I've just linked to the "eject/safely remove" bit for another post and re-read it, and we still haven't got it quite right:



> Using 'Eject' (open 'My Computer' and right click on the Kindle drive icon) will allow you to carry on using the Kindle to read etc while still allowing it to charge via your PC.
> 
> If you want to remove it altogether and disconnect you can either use 'Eject' or it may be quicker to click on the 'Safely Remove' icon in your taskbar. Do not use 'Safely Remove' if you want your Kindle to carry on charging.


You can use Safely remove if you want to carry on charging, but not if you want to use the Kindle!

Can I suggest the following instead - it's rather longer but (I hope) clearer:

There are two ways to remove the Kindle from your PC:


*Eject*: Open "My Computer", right click on the Kindle drive icon and select "Eject"
*Safely Remove*: In the tray in the bottom right of your task bar, select "Safely Remove" and select the Kindle

For the purposes of removing the Kindle so you can disconnect the cable, you can use either of these, both have the same effect.

If you are using Windows XP, you can also use both of them, they will both have the same effect.

However, if you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, there is one important difference. While the Kindle is connected, you'll see this message on the screen:










If you want to use your Kindle and continue charging, you must use *Eject*.

*Safely Remove* will not work in the same way - your Kindle will carry on charging but you will not be able to use it.

For a detailed explanation of why this is the case, see Morf's post here.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4346.msg826905.html#msg826905


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Done. (Thank goodness for copy & paste!)


----------

